# Shell tanker in Rotterdam



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Who can help ??
This Shell tanker (pretty certain it is Shell) I phographed in my young years as a shipping agent in Rotterdam.
It must have been 1961 or 1962 in Europoort on the very first pier they built, Pier number 1 (how clever is that....)
This tanker with midship has two odd funnels.
Her homeport is 's Gravenhage which is the Dutch second name to Den Haag (The Hague), so that part is very clear.
The name of the vessel ends in ....a

She is berthed next to the "Ring Chief" of Norway.


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Hereby another picture of the above and the type and models of the cars show you we are in the sixties indeed.

The Ring Chief on same pier belonged to Olav Ringdal of Norway and was built in 1958 at HDW in Kiel.

Both vessels are probably no longer around.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

I/m pretty certain it/s SEPIA built by Cammell Laird at Birkenhead in 1961 and was Dutch flagged.She had sisters SERENIA and SOLEN which were British flagged (??).
They were beautiful ships for tankers in my opinion having pale green hulls,white upperworks and the yellow CANBERRA style funnels with the red shells.They actually made me want to join Shell as a cadet and on that basis I wrote to them and got a marvellous brochure the centrespread of which I posted on the Gallery ably assisted by Ron (Plug Plug)
I do have a colour pic of SEPIA which Shell also gave me at the time.I/ll dig it out and post it.


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

You are right. The Sepia rings a big bell. Must be it. Thanks very much.
I have few more tanker photos with midships, will post them in due course.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Good,glad to be of help.I never did get to sea with Shell or anyone else for that matter!!
They lost a lot in looks when they got black hulls and red funnels.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

I/ll put the SEPIA pic on the Gallery to do it justice.


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks fairfield, indeed an odd light greenish colour for a tanker.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

*Solen*

This is one of her sisters,SOLEN in the later Shell colours laid up on the Clyde in 1975.


----------



## GoldenAges (Oct 1, 2005)

I could also be the Onoba or Ondina. I sailed on the Ondina and you can compare the pictures on my web site with yours: http://www.xs4all.nl/~eeuwen/ondian.htm They were beautiful ships apart from the pretty horrible smokestacks!

Ferry


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks Freddy.
No it is the Sepia as I remember the name and secondly when you closely compare the deck equipment and the area in between both funnels then you see a distinct difference between the Ondina and Sepia.
Thanks , nice info on your website.
Jan


----------

